# Anyone in the bay area want to have a golden playdate ?



## nixietink (Apr 3, 2008)

I'm in Davis and I would!! But I think we might be a little too far from you.


----------



## ssbon18 (Dec 21, 2009)

nixietink said:


> I'm in Davis and I would!! But I think we might be a little too far from you.



Yah it is  but we do go up to Sacramento Area pretty often maybe we can meet sometime when we head up !


----------



## cruzer101 (Aug 21, 2011)

I just joined this forum and I live in San Jose and have a 1.3 year old male golden that goes by Max and sounds just like your Jakey. We've gone to the park in south SJ off of Santa Teresa but sometimes its just us and would like to set something up.

I see this is a few months old but thought I would give it a shot.


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

Where in the Bay Area are you?


----------



## cruzer101 (Aug 21, 2011)

Me? I am in the south bay.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

A lot of us are trying to meet up in Pleasanton for the dog show in Oct.


----------



## cruzer101 (Aug 21, 2011)

That sounds like it will be a lot of fun. 
I've never been to a dog show. I'll look into it but I was really just looking for another golden for mine to play with.


----------



## cruzer101 (Aug 21, 2011)

Well I got a private message from the OP ssbon18 but I need 15 posts to be able to reply. I had 14 so this is 15. LOL


----------



## shallwemichele (Apr 28, 2012)

We're in Fremont, CA, with Arthur—now 17 weeks old. No yard but dog park across the street. Niles for off leash and swimming.


----------



## Varshab (Mar 14, 2021)

Heyy!! I know this post is a couple of years old.but I thought I'd give it a try. I am looking for playdates for my almost 11month old golden retriever, Riddle. He is very playful. We don't have a yard. But we can meet up at a dog park near by if that's alright


----------



## Meggaretson (Oct 13, 2020)

Varshab said:


> Heyy!! I know this post is a couple of years old.but I thought I'd give it a try. I am looking for playdates for my almost 11month old golden retriever, Riddle. He is very playful. We don't have a yard. But we can meet up at a dog park near by if that's alright


Hi!
I would love to join a Golden Meetup. Currently I am following NorCalGoldens on Instagram. They seem to do a meet up monthly.


----------

